# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Altruis, smart stone, digital detox jewelry, Vinaya Technologies Ltd., Shoreditch, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vinaya Technologies Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "I tried the ring that buzzes when someone calls or texts — and it actually stopped me from obsessively checking my phone"

by Lucy England 
August 6, 2015

----------

